# SSD externe thunderbolt avec OS - iMac 27" mi-2011



## JeeBo (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je cherche, je cherche mais ne trouve point de réponse à ma question : comment faire démarrer un iMac 27" 2011 (USB2, firewire 800 et thunderbolt) à partir d'un disque SSD externe ?

Je vois des SSD internes, des boîtiers USB3 mais pas de boîtiers thunderbolt pouvant accueillir un SSD Crucial par exemple...
Autres questions : 
Quelle taille de disque prendre pour l'OS et les applications ?
Pourrais-je garder 10.9 sur le disque dur grattant de l'iMac et installer 10.10 sur le SSD ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses, conseils, avis, etc.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

Ca existe mais c'est encore un peu cher (mais je n'ai pas cherché longtemps) :
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/MOTGTBH5T1.0/
http://eshop.macsales.com/Search/?Ntk=Primary&N2=100103&Ns=P_Popularity|1&Ne=5000&N=100103&Ntt=thunderbolt+SSD
http://www.macway.com/fr/category/40/boitier-disque-dur-25/+46:4280.html
…

Oui pour ta dernière question.


----------



## JeeBo (25 Janvier 2015)

Merci !
Effectivement c'est cher...
Le premier est un boîtier à 159$ ?!? 
Alors que des boîtiers USB3 sont à 20€ !...

Une question à laquelle tu n'as pas répondu : quelle taille ? 120, 250... ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2015)

Ca dépend énormément de tes applications (et de ce qu'elles installent).
Des petits modèles devraient être OK (128 à 256 Go), sauf si tu as énormément de grosses applications avec plein de bibliothèques associées…


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je rebondis sur la discussion.
J'ai vu ça, j'en ai vu un ici, par exemple.
Tu devrais pouvoir y mettre un SSD Crucial prévu en interne.
C'est vrai que ça court pas les rues les boitiers thunderbolt.

Après, je ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux faire et surtout, pourquoi.
Tu as un problème avec le HDD de ton iMac ?


JeeBo a dit:


> disque dur *grattant* de l'iMac


Parce que tu pourrais alors carrément remplacer ce disque par le SSD nouvellement acquis chez Crucial.
Si tu ne veux pas aller bidouiller dans ton iMac, évites-toi l'achat d'un SSD et d'un boitier, et achètes directement un SSD Thunderbolt.



Sly54 a dit:


> Ca dépend énormément de tes applications (et de ce qu'elles installent).
> Des petits modèles devraient être OK (128 à 256 Go), sauf si tu as énormément de grosses applications avec plein de bibliothèques associées…


Pas mieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai un SSD TB Lacie Rugged qui est le clone du SSD interne de mon iMac, il est bootable sans problème. 
Il est  2x moins rapide que le SSD interne, mais 3 x plus qu'un disque mécanique ;-)


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2015)

Tu as déjà un SSD en interne, c'est ce qu'il faut comprendre ?

Ce que je ferais (qui ne fait pas foi, c'est juste mon avis).
Je ferais le clone sur un disque mécanique, après tout c'est une sauvegarde (certes bootable) censément utilisable uniquement en cas de malheur (la performance n'est donc pas le souci premier et immédiat).
J'utiliserais le Lacie comme deuxième système.
(Il faut voir à l'utilisation s'il ne devient pas nécessaire de cloner aussi ce système sur un DDE mécanique).

Je répète, nous ne savons pas quelle est ton intention finale.
Upgrader ton iMac, essayer simplement Yo,...


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2015)

Ah zut, je ne peux même plus éditer.
Fonçant bille en tête je n'ai pas vu que c'était Sydney Bristow et non Jeebo qui écrivit le #6.
Ma réponse précédente est donc nulle et non avenue.

Je précise avant que de passer pour un wacky sénile personnage.
(Et tout ça à grand renfort de smileys incompréhensibles).


----------



## CaBrAcHo (26 Janvier 2015)

JeeBo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche, je cherche mais ne trouve point de réponse à ma question : comment faire démarrer un iMac 27" 2011 (USB2, firewire 800 et thunderbolt) à partir d'un disque SSD externe ?
> 
> ...





En ce moment chez Boulanger, tu vires le DD et tu y mets ton SSD, c'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon 5k, 380/s en lecture et 350/s en écriture 

http://www.boulanger.fr/disque_buffalo_ministation_500gb_thund_/p_74425_554324.htm


----------



## Alesc (26 Janvier 2015)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> En ce moment chez Boulanger, tu vires le DD et tu y mets ton SSD, c'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon 5k, 380/s en lecture et 350/s en écriture
> 
> http://www.boulanger.fr/disque_buffalo_ministation_500gb_thund_/p_74425_554324.htm


C'est précisément ce modèle-là que tu as pu démonter pour y mettre un SSD ?


----------



## CaBrAcHo (26 Janvier 2015)

Yes... les 500Go et 1To DD, ont le même boitier:
1 TB / HD-PA1.0TU3

500 GB / HD-PA500TU3


----------



## Alesc (26 Janvier 2015)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Yes... les 500Go et 1To DD, ont le même boitier:
> 1 TB / HD-PA1.0TU3
> 
> 500 GB / HD-PA500TU3


C'est une super affaire ! Le cable TB est linclus ? Après je ne t'embête plus


----------



## CaBrAcHo (26 Janvier 2015)

Aussi!! Il est bien inclus dans la boite boite , par contre il n'est plus commandable sur le site, mais il reste quelque pièce en magasin, tout dépend où tu te situes


----------



## Alesc (26 Janvier 2015)

Merci, je vais m'en prendre un je pense (il est dans le magasin à côté de chez moi  ) !


----------



## CaBrAcHo (26 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Merci, je vais m'en prendre un je pense (il est dans le magasin à côté de chez moi  ) !




Réserves-toi le sur site  boulanger sans attendre, il vont te demander un acompte de 20e, et tu paieras le reste en mag, au moins il t'est réservé. C'est ce que j'avais fait pour le miens


----------



## Alesc (26 Janvier 2015)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Réserves-toi le sur site  boulanger sans attendre, il vont te demander un acompte de 20e, et tu paieras le reste en mag, au moins il t'est réservé. C'est ce que j'avais fait pour le miens


Commandé, merci !


----------



## CaBrAcHo (26 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Commandé, merci !




Pas de quoi


----------



## JeeBo (2 Février 2015)

Merci pour toutes ces réponse !!!
Je ne recevais plus de notifications, je ne pensais pas que des réponses arrivaient...

@lamainfroide : Je voudrais garder le DD de l'iMac pour stocker les données et utiliser un SSD externe thunderbolt pour installer le système et les applications.
Ceci pour rendre mon ordo un peu plus véloce, voir beaucoup plus d'après ce que je comprends !

Les SSD thunderbolt sont encore chers, je ne pensais pas...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Février 2015)

Salut

Sur un Imac fin-2013 j'ai installé le système sur un ssd externe Lacie Rugged Thunderbolt 120 Go et ça marche du feu de dieu.
Je ne suis pas sûr que le 128 Go existe toujours, mais le 256 Go oui. ICI ou LA.

@+


----------



## JeeBo (7 Février 2015)

Merci encore...
J'ai vu celui-ci ou encore celui-là mais je ne connais pas ces marques.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
C'est toujours pour installer Yosemite et les applications dessus. Les fichiers seront sur le DD interne.


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2015)

Les boitiers OWC sont d'excellente facture, car ils ont une électronique au top comme leurs boitiers Firewire. Il faut se méfier des bas prix, la plupart des boitiers USB de revendeur sont de belles soloperies, et tu peux avoir un écart de prix conséquent entre un boitier USB banal et mal fichu et un bon boitier …

Toujours se mefier du low-cost, certains se sont retrouvé avec des puces FW très mauvaises par le passé en prenant des marques de pécéistes ...


----------



## JeeBo (8 Février 2015)

@melaure : Si je comprends bien ta réponse, aucun des deux repérés...
J'en reste donc à attendre que des SSD externes Thunderbolt de bonne facture fassent leur apparition en 120Gb ou que les prix des 250Gb diminuent ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Février 2015)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les 128 Go soient dans le sens de l'histoire. Mieux vaut regarder du coté des 256 Go tant qu'à faire d'investir sur du SSD via thunderbolt.

@+


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2015)

JeeBo a dit:


> @melaure : Si je comprends bien ta réponse, aucun des deux repérés...
> J'en reste donc à attendre que des SSD externes Thunderbolt de bonne facture fassent leur apparition en 120Gb ou que les prix des 250Gb diminuent ;-)



Attendre quoi ? Les bons boitiers Thunderbolt existent déjà


----------



## Terrehapax (23 Février 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que les 128 Go soient dans le sens de l'histoire. Mieux vaut regarder du coté des 256 Go tant qu'à faire d'investir sur du SSD via thunderbolt.
> 
> @+


Bonjour,
Ton expérience m'intéresse.
J'ai un iMac 21.5" fin 2013. Le DD de 1,1 TB (Fusion Drive) est rempli au deux-tiers avec 365 Go de disponibles. Donc, je réfléchis à installer un *SSD externe* connecté par *Thunderbolt* où j'installerais de gros utilisateurs, par exemple mon dossier "Images" (160 Go dont 146 Go pour la bibliothèque iPhoto) ou Dropbox (35 Go) pour faire de la parce sur le DD interne.
Comment faire pour que ce qui sera sur le SSD externe soit aussi facilement et rapidement accessible que sur le DD interne ?


----------



## Alesc (23 Février 2015)

Terrehapax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ton expérience m'intéresse.
> J'ai un iMac 21.5" fin 2013. Le DD de 1,1 TB (Fusion Drive) est rempli au deux-tiers avec 365 Go de disponibles. Donc, je réfléchis à installer un *SSD externe* connecté par *Thunderbolt* où j'installerais de gros utilisateurs, par exemple mon dossier "Images" (160 Go dont 146 Go pour la bibliothèque iPhoto) ou Dropbox (35 Go) pour faire de la parce sur le DD interne.
> Comment faire pour que ce qui sera sur le SSD externe soit aussi facilement et rapidement accessible que sur le DD interne ?


Perso, pour du stockage de données externe avec un SSD, je ne me ruinerais pas pour du Thunderbolt : une solution USB3 sera aussi rapide et bien moins chère...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2015)

Terrehapax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ton expérience m'intéresse.
> J'ai un iMac 21.5" fin 2013. Le DD de 1,1 TB (Fusion Drive) est rempli au deux-tiers avec 365 Go de disponibles. Donc, je réfléchis à installer un *SSD externe* connecté par *Thunderbolt* où j'installerais de gros utilisateurs, par exemple mon dossier "Images" (160 Go dont 146 Go pour la bibliothèque iPhoto) ou Dropbox (35 Go) pour faire de la parce sur le DD interne.
> Comment faire pour que ce qui sera sur le SSD externe soit aussi facilement et rapidement accessible que sur le DD interne ?



Salut

Je dirais qu'il suffit de migrer tes données sur le SSD et de le laisser branché. Mon cas est différent, puisque j'ai installé le système sur le SSD Thunderbolt (ça marche aussi sur de l'usb3) et j'ai laissé les données sur le disque classique (je n'ai pas de disque fusion sur ma machine). 

@+


----------



## Terrehapax (23 Février 2015)

Très bien, je comprends que j'aurais accès sans aucune difficulté aux données retirées du DD interne et installés sur le (futur) SSD externe. Mais aurais-je _la même facilité d'accès _que lorsque ces données étaient sur le DD Fusion Drive interne : par exemple l'icône d'iPhoto (bientôt Photo) apparaîtra-t-elle toujours dans le Dock _ou devrais-je l'y amener et comment_ ?
Autre question importante :* Time Machine* est installée sur un DD externe ; les sauvegardes s'occuperont-elles aussi automatiquement du contenu du SSD externe ou _faudra-t-il leur montrer le chemin_ ? Comment ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Février 2015)

Les applications resterons sur le DD interne, donc les icônes pour les lancer aussi. Ce ne sont que les données que tu migreras.
Pour Time Machine, il faudra vérifier que ton DD SSD est bien sauvegardé sinon lui indiquer que tu veux sauver les données (Préférences Systèmes/Time Machine/Options). Cela va t'obliger à avoir 2 DD externes branchés en même temps. Mais  ça ne pose pas de problèmes.


----------



## Terrehapax (24 Février 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Les applications resterons sur le DD interne, donc les icônes pour les lancer aussi. Ce ne sont que les données que tu migreras.
> Pour Time Machine, il faudra vérifier que ton DD SSD est bien sauvegardé sinon lui indiquer que tu veux sauver les données (Préférences Systèmes/Time Machine/Options). Cela va t'obliger à avoir 2 DD externes branchés en même temps. Mais  ça ne pose pas de problèmes.



Merci beaucoup jeanjd63.
Cela simple beaucoup moins compliqué que je ne l'appréhendais. Pour les deux DD externes, Apple nous y contraint en limitant drastiquement les ports et en scellant iMacs et PB (en fait, ils voudraient que nous utilisions iCloud). Sauf que j'ai lu que Thunderbolt permettait de lier les accessoires externes : au fait, peut-on lier deux DD externes par la même connexion Thunderbolt (c'est-à-dire, sauf erreur, alimenter le second en énergie, en données et en instructions en passant pas le premier) ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Février 2015)

Terrehapax a dit:


> Merci beaucoup jeanjd63.
> Cela simple beaucoup moins compliqué que je ne l'appréhendais. Pour les deux DD externes, Apple nous y contraint en limitant drastiquement les ports et en scellant iMacs et PB (en fait, ils voudraient que nous utilisions iCloud). Sauf que j'ai lu que Thunderbolt permettait de lier les accessoires externes : au fait, peut-on lier deux DD externes par la même connexion Thunderbolt (c'est-à-dire, sauf erreur, alimenter le second en énergie, en données et en instructions en passant pas le premier) ?




Pour moi il existe CECI, mais c'est pas donné!!!!!


----------



## JeeBo (2 Mars 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je dirais qu'il suffit de migrer tes données sur le SSD et de le laisser branché. Mon cas est différent, puisque j'ai installé le système sur le SSD Thunderbolt (ça marche aussi sur de l'usb3) et j'ai laissé les données sur le disque classique (je n'ai pas de disque fusion sur ma machine).
> 
> @+



Bonjour,
Quel système as-tu installé sur le sud externe ?
Un nouveau, tout propre, tout neuf et les applications une par une ?
L'ancien système avec toutes tes configurations ?
Je voudrais la deuxième solution mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre... Est-ce qu'une sauvegarde TimeMachine peut être sélective ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mars 2015)

Salut

J'ai partitionné le SSD (128 Go) en 2 : Macintosh HD et DONNEES (60 Go chacune)
J'ai migré, à l'origine, le système Maverick, installé sur le DD interne, sur le SSD en faisant une image de Macintosh HD avec l'utilitaire de disque et en la copiant sur la partition du SSD. J'ai ensuite créé la partition Recovery HD.
J'ai mis le HD Recovery du SSD sous Time machine en mettant en cible l'ancienne partition HD Recovery du DD interne.
J'ai fait la mise à jour Yosemite sans soucis.

@+


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mars 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> .......
> J'ai mis le HD Recovery du SSD sous Time machine en mettant en cible l'ancienne partition HD Recovery du DD interne.
> ...



Petite erreur : je voulais dire Macintosh HD


----------



## JeeBo (2 Mars 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Petite erreur : je voulais dire Macintosh HD



Je comprends un peu mieux sans pour autant que ce soit limpide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mars 2015)

JeeBo a dit:


> Je comprends un peu mieux sans pour autant que ce soit limpide



Quoi est-ce qui te chiffonne?


----------



## JeeBo (2 Mars 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quoi est-ce qui te chiffonne?



La taille de la partition : 60Go suffisent à contenir le système et les applications ?!
Tu fais migrer une image du MacHD : donc tout (OS, app et données...). 
Alors que moi, je voudrais uniquement mon système et les logiciels actuels (Maverick avec mes préférences et mes apps configurées comme aujourd'hui - Pas envie de tout recommencer !...).
Ensuite, je suis perdu : cible, TimeMachine, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mars 2015)

Ma partition système fait 33 Go (27 Go dispo). Chez moi Macintosh HD contient uniquement le système, les applis et qq fichiers liés aux applis (messagerie etc..)
Le reste des données est sur d'autres partitions sur le DD interne (1 To y a de la place).
Pour Time machine, je l'ai paramétré pour sauver uniquement la partition système sur une partition de 100 GO du DD interne. Ainsi je peux avoir un peu de recul dans les sauvegardes en cas de besoins. 
Pour les partitions de données, je fais régulièrement des images  avec l'utilitaire de disques.
En espérant avoir éclaircit ton horizon. 

@+


----------



## JeeBo (3 Mars 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ma partition système fait 33 Go (27 Go dispo). Chez moi Macintosh HD contient uniquement le système, les applis et qq fichiers liés aux applis (messagerie etc..)
> Le reste des données est sur d'autres partitions sur le DD interne (1 To y a de la place).
> Pour Time machine, je l'ai paramétré pour sauver uniquement la partition système sur une partition de 100 GO du DD interne. Ainsi je peux avoir un peu de recul dans les sauvegardes en cas de besoins.
> Pour les partitions de données, je fais régulièrement des images  avec l'utilitaire de disques.
> ...



Oui, merci !
Ton organisation me tente !
Sais-tu si je peux créer une partition sur le DD sans effacer ce qui est dessus (il reste 500Go libres) ?
Comment pourrais-je installer le système et les applis dessus en conservant tous les paramètres actuels (deux sessions, préférences diverses, etc.) ?

Si j'arrive à faire ça, j'arriverai à le faire sur un SSD externe !

Au fait, quel est le modèle de ton SSD ???


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Mars 2015)

Mon ssd est un Sandisk SSD U100 de 128 Go. Il est intégré sur un boitier Lacie thunderbolt/usb3. Mais comme dit + haut ce modèle n'existe plus (voir post #19 )
Pour l'espace libre et la création d'une partition, tout dépend de l'organisation de ton disque.
Que te renvoie depuis un terminal la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## JeeBo (3 Mars 2015)

/dev/disk0
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE            IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                  *1.0 TB         disk0
  1:                        EFI EFI                            209.7 MB    disk0s1
  2:                  Apple_HFS DD                     999.3 GB     disk0s2
  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD      650.0 MB    disk0s3

Je ne comprends pas tout... 
Surtout que le texte ne veut pas se ranger par colonnes comme je tente de la faire, pour simplifier la lecture :-(


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Mars 2015)

Et que donne un :

```
diskutil cs list
```


----------



## JeeBo (3 Mars 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> diskutil cs list



No CoreStorage logical volume groups found...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Mars 2015)

Il faudrait retailler ta partition système, mais ce n'est pas sans risques. Donc avant tout sauvegarde tes documents importants sur support externe.
Tu peux commencer par taper la commande :
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 limits
pour avoir les tailles basses et hautes.

Ensuite voici des exemples de commandes :
pour libérer 100 Go sur ton disque il faudrait taper la commande suivante :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 900G
```
pour 200 Go ce serait :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 800G
```
etc..

Ensuite je vois un pb.
Ta partition système est remplie à 500 Go environ (d'après ton post #39).
Tu auras du mal pour migrer le tout sur un SSD à moins de choisir un 1 To (bonjour la facture)
Il faudrait commencer par réorganiser ton disque sur le papier pour arriver à une partition système dont la taille  ne dépasse pas 80 à 100 Go.

Ensuite retailler ta partition système DD de façon à libérer de l'espace disque, d'y créer de nouvelles partitions et d'y migrer les données "lourdes" (photos, films etc).

Une bonne solution serait de commencer par libérer 200 Go, d'y créer une partition HFS+ et d'y migrer des données.
Ainsi tu aurais une partition système de 800 Go avec 300 Go occupés.
Là tu pourrais retailler DD = 400 Go -> libération de 400 Go pour 1 nouvelle partition de données.
Ensuite il faudrait faire "maigrir" ta partition DD aux environs de 100 Go (moins si possible) pour la migrer facilement sur SSD.
Là tu pourrais diminuer ta partition DD à 200 Go.
Enfin tu pourrais créer une partition de 200 Go pour Time Machine.

Ya du boulot.


----------



## JeeBo (3 Mars 2015)

Merci beaucoup mais ces manipulations dépassent très (trop) largement mes capacités !...
Je vais attendre de m'offrir un SSD externe et j'installerai tranquillement Yosemite et les applications une à une, les sessions, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Mars 2015)

C'est toi qui vois, mais ça n'a rien de compliqué. Il suffit d'un peu d'organisation et de rigueur. 
Dans tous les cas, même avec un ssd si tu veux optimiser l'organisation de ton DD interne, il faudra le faire, sinon tu ne pourras pas mettre en œuvre Time Machine.
@+


----------



## Sha002 (11 Décembre 2015)

Hello à tous,

J'aimerais démarrer mon iMac depuis un SSD externe, j'ai lu pas mal de sujet ou les utilisateurs semblaient très content des performances.
A priori j'installerais sur mon SSD  uniquement mon "système" et mes applications. Si je vois qu'il reste beaucoup de place, je créerais peut-être une partition pour stocker certains fichiers mais appariori la majeur partie des fichiers resteront sur le HDD 1To de mon iMac.

Je pensais faire ça avec le "Transcend StoreJet 500 " proposé, entre autres, avec une capacité de 256 GB et une interface Thunderbolt.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cela vous parrait interessant ?

Tous les SSD avec interface TB pourront faire ce que je désire ou dois-je faire attention à l'uns ou l'autres critères en particulier ?

D'avance un tout grand merci pour vos conseils ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Décembre 2015)

Salut Sha002

Il me semble très bien.
De quand date ton iMac. Est-il équipé d'une interface Thunderbolt 10 Gb/s ou 20 Gb/s ?
Cet appareil est limité à 10 Gb/s sachant que l'interface SATA est elle à 6 Gb/s.


----------



## NestorK (11 Décembre 2015)

Pourquoi du Thunderbolt ? Les débits du SSD Transcend se satisferont bien assez d'un boitier en USB 3 moins onéreux, non ?


----------



## Sha002 (11 Décembre 2015)

Arf, j’étais persuadé d'avoir un "mi-2011" mais j'ai un "mi-2010" !!! donc pas de Thunderbolt :-/
Heureusement que je ne l'ai pas acheté tout à l'heure sur un coup de tête ...

Je pensais à du Thunderbolt car mon imac n'a clairement pas d'USB 3. 
Y a t'il un possibilité de modifier/remplacer ça facilement ?

Bref si vous avez des idées pour un imac mi-2010 je suis preneur ...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Décembre 2015)

Tu peux te rabattre sur du Firewire 800. Voir ce test : http://digitlife.fr/blog/2011/10/17/boostez-votre-imac-avec-un-ssd-externe
Pour les boitiers : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/40/boitier-disque-dur-25/+46:4657.html
Et pour les SSD : les BX200 sont très bien : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/stockage/ssd


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2015)

Oh oui, il vaut mieux utiliser un boitier en Firewire 800, car en USB 2.0, ça va être très lent au démarrage.


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2015)

Le Firewire 800 va énormément limiter le débit possible du SSD, Apple n'ayant jamais implémenté les dernières évolutions (le firewire 3200).

Un SSD externe ne sera pleinement efficace qu'en Thunderbolt ou USB 3.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Décembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Le Firewire 800 va énormément limiter le débit possible du SSD, Apple n'ayant jamais implémenté les dernières évolutions (le firewire 3200).
> 
> Un SSD externe ne sera pleinement efficace qu'en Thunderbolt ou USB 3.


Voir le post #50


----------



## Sha002 (16 Décembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Le Firewire 800 va énormément limiter le débit possible du SSD, Apple n'ayant jamais implémenté les dernières évolutions (le firewire 3200).
> 
> Un SSD externe ne sera pleinement efficace qu'en Thunderbolt ou USB 3.



Hello melaure, en effet, je suis bien conscient que ça limitera les possibilité du SSD mais a en croire l'article proposé par "jeanjd63" ça me permettra quand même d'avoir de meilleurs résultats qu'avec mon HDD actuel.

Donc n'ayant pas de Tunderbolt ou d'USB 3 (post #50) je pense que ça peut être une bonne alternative.
De plus le SSD acquis aujourd'hui peut être utilisé en Firewire 800 avec ma machine actuelle mais peut-être plus tard en Tunderbolt ou USB 3 avec ma prochaine machine ...


----------



## NestorK (16 Décembre 2015)

Sha002, je suis moi aussi assez sceptique de l'intérêt d'un SSD dans un boitier FireWire 800. Je remets pas en question l'article et le témoignage de jeanjd65 mais c'est pas plus mal d'avoir plusieurs sons de cloche.

Il suffit aujourd'hui de faire un test de débit Blackmagic sur ton actuel disque interne. Perso, sur les disques à plateau que j'utilise sur une machine (des Seagate Barracuda, rien de foufou), les débits sont supérieurs à ce que peut faire passer du FireWire 800. Moralité : je n'aurais aucun intérêt à mettre un SSD dans un boitier en FW en externe puisque mon DD interne à plateau fait mieux.


----------



## Sha002 (16 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Sha002, je suis moi aussi assez sceptique de l'intérêt d'un SSD dans un boitier FireWire 800. Je remets pas en question l'article et le témoignage de jeanjd65 mais c'est pas plus mal d'avoir plusieurs sons de cloche.
> 
> Il suffit aujourd'hui de faire un test de débit Blackmagic sur ton actuel disque interne. Perso, sur les disques à plateau que j'utilise sur une machine (des Seagate Barracuda, rien de foufou), les débits sont supérieurs à ce que peut faire passer du FireWire 800. Moralité : je n'aurais aucun intérêt à mettre un SSD dans un boitier en FW en externe puisque mon DD interne à plateau fait mieux.



Ca se tient, merci pour l'info ! Je vais faire le test ce soir ...


----------



## melaure (25 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Sha002, je suis moi aussi assez sceptique de l'intérêt d'un SSD dans un boitier FireWire 800. Je remets pas en question l'article et le témoignage de jeanjd65 mais c'est pas plus mal d'avoir plusieurs sons de cloche.
> 
> Il suffit aujourd'hui de faire un test de débit Blackmagic sur ton actuel disque interne. Perso, sur les disques à plateau que j'utilise sur une machine (des Seagate Barracuda, rien de foufou), les débits sont supérieurs à ce que peut faire passer du FireWire 800. Moralité : je n'aurais aucun intérêt à mettre un SSD dans un boitier en FW en externe puisque mon DD interne à plateau fait mieux.



Je suis d'accord les disques durs sur bus interne montent à 100 Mo/s en général (sauf modèle très lent). Donc tu auras peu de gain, sauf sur les temps d'accès qui seront meilleurs sur un SSD.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2015)

A noter tout de même que Thunderbolt permet d'activer le TRIM sur le SSD, ce qui est impossible en USB 3.
Après, sur les derniers modèles de SSD, on lit tout et son contraire à propos du TRIM, mais, bon, ça doit pas faire de mal au SSD quand on peut l'y activer, non ?
Et sur El'Capitan, c'est tout simple et sans bidouille du système.
Je trouve que c'est quand même un bon argument pour le TB vs l'USB 3.

Par contre, mon expérience personnelle est que les DD externes connectés en TB tolèrent très mal les déconnections sauvages, beaucoup plus mal qu'en USB 3, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Et en utilisation nomade, ça arrive ce genre de déconnection : tu prends ton matériel tel quel pour aller en salle de staff à côté, et, boum, le câble glisse... 
Très souvent, j'ai dû entièrement restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde les DD TB déconnectés ainsi accidentellement, pour le moment jamais en USB 3.
Donc, chez moi, le SSD qui sur l'iMac est en TB avec TRIM activé, le SSD du portable reste en USB 3, sans TRIM, on verra bien.

Mais tout ceci n'a que valeur de témoignage personnel, bien sûr.


----------



## marenostrum (26 Décembre 2015)

j'ai monté hier un HDD sur un boitier externe pour voir les performances. Blackmagic donnait sur USB 2, 20 MB/s, et sur USB 3 le double 40 MB/s. donc des performances très faibles. en interne (Mac Pro 2008) le même HDD, donnait 65 - 70 MB/s je crois. ça peut être le boitier, ou son cable, produits chinois et pas chers. (35 € quand même)
je vais faire la même chose sur un SSD, pour voir ce qui donne.


----------



## marenostrum (26 Décembre 2015)

HDD en interface IDE (l'ancienne) boitier FireWire 400, 30 - 35 MB/s. HDD origine Apple (ce qu'il a dedans un Air Port Time Capsule recent de 2To) monte à 135 - 150 en interne (Mac Pro 2008).
HDD LaBox de Numéricable 15 - 35 MB/s.

je remarque une difference importante de vitesse (écriture / lecture) entre HDD anciens et modèles recents. les disques récents sont les plus rapides et de beaucoup.


----------



## Sha002 (3 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A noter tout de même que Thunderbolt permet d'activer le TRIM sur le SSD, ce qui est impossible en USB 3.
> Après, sur les derniers modèles de SSD, on lit tout et son contraire à propos du TRIM, mais, bon, ça doit pas faire de mal au SSD quand on peut l'y activer, non ?
> Et sur El'Capitan, c'est tout simple et sans bidouille du système.
> Je trouve que c'est quand même un bon argument pour le TB vs l'USB 3.
> ...




Hello Bigdidou, au départ je souhaitais ajouter à mon iMac un ssd "externe" mais datant de 2010, je n'ai pas TB, j'ai donc laissé ce projet de côté mais j'ai remplacé le HDD de mon Macbook par un SSD, ça marche du tonnerre ! Je pense carrément remplacer celui de mon iMac prochainement ...

J'ai par contre un petit problème concernant le TRIM. J'ai lu que désormais ElCapitan intégrait la gestion du TRIM nativement (contrairement à Yosemite) mais si j'ai bien compris, il faut quand-même l'activer, est-ce exact ?
En tout cas quand je vais sur le Macbook dans "info système > matériel > SATA " il est indiqué "prises charge du Trim: non"

Certains sites indiquent que sur ElCapitan il faut également utiliser des logiciels comme "TRIM enabler" et d'autres disent que non.

Et ton poste indique que sur El Cap. c'est tout simple et sans bidouille ;-)

Pourrais-tu m'aider ? (ou quelqu'un d'autre).

D'avance merci


----------



## Sha002 (3 Janvier 2016)

(Re)bonjour,

Bon ben je pense que mon poste #62 s'avère inutile car je crois avoir réglé mon problème.

Plutôt que de chipoter avec des logiciels, j'ai finalement simplement testé la commande "sudo trimforce tenable" et après un redémarrage, la ligne "Prise en charge du Trim" dans information système est bien passée sur "oui".

D'après vous, rien d'autre à faire ? c'est bon comme ça ?

D'avance merci.

PS: hâte de passer min iMac aussi sur SSD c'est vraiment top point de vue vitesse!


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2016)

Sha002 a dit:


> Plutôt que de chipoter avec des logiciels, j'ai finalement simplement testé la commande "sudo trimforce tenable" et après un redémarrage, la ligne "Prise en charge du Trim" dans information système est bien passée sur "oui".
> 
> D'après vous, rien d'autre à faire ? c'est bon comme ça ?


Si tu avais cherché dans les forums, tu aurais trouvé une tonne de messages sur l'activation ultra simple depuis Yosemite 10.10.4 et un article dans MacG. Mais bon, tu n'as pas été très patient entre tes 2 messages avec un espace temps de 24 minutes. Désolé, mais ça m'arrive de faire une sieste le dimanche.


----------



## Sha002 (4 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu avais cherché dans les forums, tu aurais trouvé une tonne de messages sur l'activation ultra simple depuis Yosemite 10.10.2 et un article dans MacG. Mais bon, tu n'as pas été très patient entre tes 2 messages avec un espace temps de 24 minutes. Désolé, mais ça m'arrive de faire une sieste le dimanche.



Hello Locke, je ne connais pas bien le domaine, j'ai lu beaucoup d'articles sur le sujet qui souvent différaient les uns des autres (en fonction des versions, ...) et ne maitrisant vraiment pas le sujet, j'étais tout simplement perdu. Ne connaisant absolument pas l'impact que ça aurait sur ma machine, je n'osais pas modifier quoique ce soit (j'ai lu que certaines personnes avait planté leurs SSD en activant le TRIM, écran gris au redémarrage)...

Bref, j'ai finalement testé la commande "sudo trimforce tenable" et apparemment ça marche ...
Je n'ai donc pas l'impression d'avoir été impatient mais plutôt d'avoir mis toutes les chances de mon côté.

J'espère que ta sieste fut profitable


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2016)

Un peu de lecture pour le cas ou... http://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/06/os-x-yosemite-10104-prend-en-charge-le-trim-sur-les-ssd-tiers-89796


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Janvier 2016)

Sha002 a dit:


> ...........
> 
> Bref, j'ai finalement testé la commande "sudo trimforce tenable" et apparemment ça marche ...
> Je n'ai donc pas l'impression d'avoir été impatient mais plutôt d'avoir mis toutes les chances de mon côté.
> ...


Pour ceux qui te lisent, la commande est :
*sudo trimforce enable*
et non :
sudo trimforce tenable


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2016)

Encore un coup du correcteur orthographique.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Encore un coup du correcteur orthographique.


Du déconneur orthographique tu veux dire.


----------

